# I think I am missing a component...



## Dr_Totenkopf (Jul 13, 2012)

OK I just got a bunch of Kodak V series Lenses and hoods for my Argus C3 and I have an issue with accessing the aperture controls as illustrated in the pic below.





Any ideas on if I need another part or am I just attaching things wrong...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2012)

You got it right.   IIRC, someone made a small metal lever to put over the pins on the aperture control to make it easier.   Wouldn't be hard to fabricate one, although seeing what you were doing might still be a challenge.


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Jul 20, 2012)

Well I made some adapters for my telescope this shouldn't be to hard. Time to break out my drafting kit.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 25, 2012)

It was made by Ednalite, called an "Iris Diaphragm Control."
Other Argus Accessories


----------

